# Attention people in England



## logan9a (May 23, 2007)

Figure out a way to get me PERMANENTLY in England, I will be happy to GM for you.

Contact me at logan9a@yahoo.com if you know a way.

Thanks,

Logan


----------



## -SIN- (May 31, 2007)

Swim?


----------



## Morrus (May 31, 2007)

Errrm....


----------



## paulsometimes (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm in the US Air Force and they sent me over here.  It's only for a few years, as opposed to permanent, but I'm here none-the-less.  Granted, I wouldn't actually recommend you take that route to try and get here, but if you're that desperate...


----------



## Joss Hill (Jun 27, 2007)

Jump in a Shipping container headed to England with enough food and water and maybe a oxegon tank... and a flash light i dont know lol


----------

